# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Gray Tree Frog Care Sheet

## Olivia

This is how I care for my two gray tree frogs, and they seem to be doing well. I looked around and didn't find a care sheet for grays on here, so I decided to make one.

Tank size: 10 Gallons, add 5 gallons for each extra frog. Being tree frogs, grays prefer arboreal enclosures but will be fine in a normal aquarium. I recommend using a 18X18X24 exo terra or one of their smaller arboreal enclosures.

Feeding: I give each frog 2 medium Dubias every 2-3 days, I use a vitamin mix of 2 parts calcium with D3 to 1 part vitamin mix. I dust the dubias for about 3 feedings then I'll give them plain roaches for one or two feedings. You can use similarly sized crickets or whatever is the equivalent of that. Make sure your feeders are gut loaded.

Temp:65F-75F, room temp is fine

Humidity: They are hardy frogs, and they seem to thrive in a wide range. I'd say 60%-80% would be best, but with a water dish and misting once or twice a day they will be fine.

Tank Set Up: They love having branches and plants to climb and hide. Mine spend much of their time sitting on a large grape wood branch in the middle of their tank, on the edge of their food dish (I put a few super worms and/or roaches in their when I got to my dads), or on top of a log hide that I put on its side against the glass. Gray tree frogs don't stick to glass well and are quite clumsy, so make sure they have can fit on to their climbing branches.

If any of this information seems incorrect or I missed something, just post a reply below.

----------

